

CSS 3D Solar System - bsmith
http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/full/idhuG

======
wilg
This seems like a cool thing, it just makes me keep realizing how absolutely
awful 3D in CSS and WebGL is.

It seems like every time there's a demo like this that someone makes, it
performs terribly, has weird clipping problems, aliasing issues, confusing
controls, and is unresponsive. I usually end up accidentally selecting half
the page instead of manipulating whatever control I'm trying to use, or some
other thing. I can't recall ever being satisfied with any 3D anything on the
web, which is very frustrating.

Again, that's not a comment on the quality of this cool solar system thing,
but just a random rant.

